# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  πιγκουινακι 15 ευρω???

## tonis!

τελευταια θελω πολυ να αποκτησω ενα ζευγαρι java soparow (πιγκουινάκια) εχω κανει μια ερευνα αγορας και βρηκα μεση τιμη καπου στα 27 ευρω!!χτες πήγα σε ενα πετ σοπ και ειχε ενα πιγκουινακι 15 ευρω!!φαινοταν μια χαρα!!ηταν σε κλουβι με ζεμπρακια και δεν ειχε τερι!!τι λετε??
 :Happy0045:

----------


## andreas142

και στην Καλαμάτα περίπου 15 euro το ένα τα έχουν !

----------


## Windsa

τι λετε??? Εγω τα βρίσκω με 25-40 !!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ πιθανο να εχει οσο και τα ζεμπρακια γιατι του το εδωσαν καταλαθος μαζι με τα ζεμπρακια...ηξερε ο πετ σοπας τι πουλι ηταν?ή σου ειπε ενα γενικο παραδεισιο?

----------


## andreas142

τόσο ακριβά έλα απο καλαμάτα να πάρεις!

----------


## nuntius

πακετάκι κτελ με 2 τρυπούλες και έφυγε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tonis!

απλα τιμη τον ρωτησα δεν καταλαβα αν ξερει η οχι!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι πιθανο να συμβενει αυτο που σου ειπα..
και εδω 15€ πιγκουινακια δεν εχω δει...τα ζεμπρακια και τους κοινωνικους τα εχουν τοσο...

----------


## tonis!

το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να το αγορασω αλλα αποτην αλληφοβαμαι πηπως ειναι πολυ γερικο η κατι εχει!!
δεν μπορω να δικαιολογησω τοσο χαμηλη τιμη!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

για πηγενε δες...
ρωτα "αυτο τι ειναι" και δες τι θα σου απαντησει,ρωτα γιατι ειναι μονο του κτλ...
ειχε αλλα πιγκουινακια στο μαγαζι?αν ειχε και απλα αυτο ηταν χωρια και εκανε 15 ενω τα αλλα ηταν ποιο ακριβα τοτε μαλλον κατι δεν παει καλα...αλλα αν ηταν το μονο σε ολο το μαγαζι μπορει να μπηκε στην παραγκελια μετα ζεμπρακια απο σποντα...

----------


## tonis!

ηταν μαζι με ζεμπρακια!!δεν υπηρχαν αλλα πιγκουινακια!!!
θα παω την Τριτη να δω!!!ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Windsa

Ta Java Finch (Πιγουινακια) δεν μπορείς να κρατάς στο ιδιο κλουβί με άλλα παραδείσια. Τα σκοτώνουν. Μάλλον δεν ήξερε ο πετσοπάς τι πουλιά έχει κι τι κάνει κι τι τιμή να πουλήσει... αρπάξτε τη ευκαιρία κατα τη γνώμη μου. 

Τα απλά γκρι πιγουινακια είναι 15-20 ευρώ προφανώς (στην αθηνα δεν έχω δει με 15 ευρω πάντως), τα white, silver & fawn τα είδα 40 ευρώ.
Δίπλα στο σπίτι μου το καλοκαίρι πούλαγαν απλα ζεμπρακια 30 ευρώ. ))))))

----------


## alexia

Οταν λέτε πιγκουινάκια τι εννωείτε?

----------


## andreas142

Κατί πολύ μικρά πουλάκια που έχουν τα χρώματα του πιγκουίνου αλλα δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση μ'αυτούς

----------


## mpikis

Φίλε οι τιμές τους είναι 25-30 ευρώ..τα έχω δει και 40-50....Μάλλον συμβαίνει αυτό που λέει ο Άγγελος...η μπορεί να του έμεινε.. έχω δει πολλές φορές όλους τους σπίνους σε ίδιο κλουβί... τσέκαρε το και πες μας....η χαμηλή τιμή στα πετ δε δηλώνει κάποιο πρόβλημα...κάποιοι πετσοπάδες σκαρφίζονται διάφορα..και αν δε φαίνεται το πρόβλημα δε σου το πουλάνε λιγότερο... έχω δει μαδημένο ζακο που το πουλούσαν για μικρό...έχω αγοράσει σε χάλια κατάσταση πιγκουινάκι 30 ευρώ...και άλλα διάφορα...

----------


## andreas142

Δυστυχώς συνβαίνουν και αυτά

----------


## mpikis

Alexia τα πιγκουινάκια είναι αυτά τα υπέροχα πλάσματα... http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...ed=0CBkQ9QEwAA  Υπάρχουν και άλλες παραλλαγές του γκρι, λευκού, καφέ, ασημί...
Wind -sa αλήθεια αυτά για τα πιγκουινάκια που σκοτώνουν που το διάβασες??? έχω δει σε κλούβια...,ε άλλος σπίνους αλλα δε ξέρω...δεν είοδα κατι περίεργο πέρα απο κάι τσαμπουκάδες για το κλαδι και τέτοια... είναι και μεγαλύτερα σε μέγεθος.. αλλά όχι και να σκοτώνουν...αλήθεια αν ισχύει αυτό στείλε μου λινκ να το διαβάσω.. ίσως είναι κάτι για τα πιγκουινάκια που δε γνωρίζω....

----------


## Windsa

Τα Java & Zebra μπορούν να συζούν μαζί σε πολυ μεγαλο κλουβί, αλλά τα Java πάντα θα διώχνει τα ζεμπράκια μακριά...  Αλλα αν κάποιο ζευγάρι θα είναι έτυμο για αναπαραγωγή θα έχετε προβλήματα. Τα Java αρσενικά αν είναι έτυμα για αναπαραγωγή μπορούν να σκοτώσουν τα μικρότερα ίδιο.

Κανε ενα search στο ίντερνετ και θα βρεις πληροφορίες.
Εκτός αν έχεις μεγάλο εξωτερικό κλουβι-aviary....

----------


## zemix

στη θεσσαλονίκη σε γνωστό μεγάλο πετσοπ έιχε σε κλούβα πιγκουινάκια με ζεμπράκια και τα είχε όλα 15ευρώ. αυτό το είδα την παρασκευή που μας πέρασε και μάλιστα πρέπει να τα φερε τώρα γιατί κανα μήνα πριν που είχα ξαναπάει δεν είχε τιποτα απο αυτά πλην παπαγάλων.

----------


## tonis!

σημερα περασα παλι απο το πετ σοπ με φωτογραφικη μηχανη και ηταν ακομη εκει ειναι αρσενικο η θηλικο??σας φαινεται υγειες?

----------


## tonis!

παιδια συγγνωμη που δεν τις ανεβασα χθες αλλα το internet ειχε προβλημα!ειναι αρσενικο η θηλικο??

----------


## Zebra Finch

Το αγόρασες το πινκουινακι τελικά?? :Icon Question:  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## tonis!

oxi!!

----------

